# Vet visit today



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette saw our wonderful vet today for her biannual check up. Her (few) remaining teeth aren't looking good, so she is going under for a cleaning and possible more removals. 
That's not great news, but the vet said at her age, I need to be prepared.  that freaked me right out. He apologized for upsetting me and said he wouldn't consider doing her teeth if he didn't think it was necessary. He said I should enjoy every day with her, which I usually do (except her insomniac nights), and feed her anything she wants! He gave her a big kiss, and showed her off to people in the waiting room (how well she does for being blind).
I'm still upset! I don't think of Bette as being a frail, elderly girl. She acts like a 5 year old, I would guess. I know she's going to be 12 but....just wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Big hug.
Bette is lovely and precious.
I hope that you get to enjoy her every day for a long, long time to come.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk Suze I'm so sorry that your visit turned out this way. I really am. I'm sure beautiful Bette has many years in her and a lot to still give. Medical professionals are always preparing us for the worst. I don't know what else to say. I hope you're ok xx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Ruth and Marzi. I'm probably over-reacting. I just never think of Bette as being old. 
The vet might have been thinking of how hard it was for me when my last two foster-pets died.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

This is their job, professional day to day business, and they're good at it which is great for our pets but it's so different for us as loving owners with an emotional commitment. I can sympathise greatly, after having loved an older dog with health issues for many years, just keep doing what you're doing and enjoy your doggy like we all do xxxxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bette is bette - beautiful, funny, charming & delightful & I know she bring you great pleasure daily (& all of us on ILMC) she couldn't be in a better more loving home with the best attentive owner ever.
Age is just a number. Xxx
And as for feeding her anything she wants..... It looks like an ice cream diet for bette yum!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Suze I'm sure the vet was just being a vet. Sometimes they say things without thinking. I'm sure Bette still has lots of love and life left in her Enjoy her she is the sweetest girl ever and give her the best in life and she will be with you for many more years I am sure She is a lucky girl to have you! Hugs to you and Bette:hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

No one ever knows how much time they have on this crazy wonderful ride and we should all try to love and enjoy every minute of it!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sending warm thoughts your way Sue. Dogs can and DO get to be seventeen and over so hopefully you have a very long time before Bette gets to that stage. If she acts young then she is young at heart so try not to worry!


----------

